# The Great Nicaraguan Cigar Taste Test



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome folks to *The Great Nicaraguan Cigar Taste Test* (TGNCTT)!

Stemming from a discussion of Nicaraguan cigars in another thread here, I made an offer to *Lance* to send him some unbanded cigars, so he could attempt to judge whether the cigars are Nicaraguan tobacco or not. And he accepted!

So on their way to Lance are 10 unbanded cigars of various origins, each one in an individually numbered plastic bag (from #1 to #10). Lance will smoke each cigar (in any order he chooses), and post the following things concerning the cigar in this thread after he smokes 'em:

1) The number of the cigar he's reviewing

2) Any tasting notes he cares to share while smoking the cigar

3) His overall opinion of the cigar

4) His rating of the cigar from 1-10 (10 being the best)

5) His guess as to whether or not the cigar is Nicaraguan or not (and if not, what the cigar's origin is)

_extra credit:_ 5a) His guess as to what the cigar might be (Brand)

Some of the cigars I sent are 100% Nicaraguan; some are mostly Nicaraguan. Some are from other places entirely. Be sure to go easy on his misses, and cheer his hits, because believe me, blind taste testing of this sort is _very_ difficult!

And let's have some fun with it too, shall we? This isn't about proving anything, we both just thought it'd be a fun, interesting experiment. I think the results will be enjoyable for everyone here as well to follow along with.

The cigars are on the way to him today via USPS DC# 0305 1720 0001 9557 6515 ... he should receive them in a few days, and then we'll let the games begin!

(And don't worry Lance, I didn't send you anything I consider to be a dog rocket...  )


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

*Note to the moderators:* I didn't post this in the reviews forum because this is a broader topic than just cigar reviews, really, and the origin of the cigars is indeterminate as far as Lance is concerned.


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Very generous offer Moki.

Cant wait to see the reviews / thoughts on each cigar.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL! This should be fun!!!

Nicely done bro!
~Mark


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome job and very generous. I'm curious to see how this goes.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice little experiment.

Should be fun to see how this plays out. Go get them Lance !


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice play Moki.

We did blind reviews a few times and, as you say, its challenging to guess the cigar origins completely blind. Its almost time to do another round of this.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18757
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10412
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9044
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7224


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Outstanding idea! Good luck Lance, I'm anxious to hear your reviews. I love Nic sticks and smoke a bunch of them, but I'm not sure I'd be up to the challenge. This should be great fun! 

o


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>And let's have some fun with it too, shall we? This isn't about proving anything, we both just thought it'd be a fun, interesting experiment. I think the results will be enjoyable for everyone here as well to follow along with.<<

Sounds like a good and interesting idea Moki. I will look forward to checking in to view his findings. Thanks to you two for doing this.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Again, thank you very much Moki.

Let me say first, that I dont even believe myself to be a cigar expert in any sense. This all stemmed because I stated I didnt like Nic. Cigars with the exception of a rare 2 or 3 ultra premiums. Moki didn't think I could tell, and offered to do the blind taste test with me.

I think it will be interesting to find out how accurate I am. The one thing going for me so far, is that I dont know that a cigar is Nic. before I smoke it. I usually find I dont like it, and when I go to top25 to learn about it, more times than not the origin is Nicaragua. 

As I smoke them, I will keep updates. Some I will likely smoke on my deck while on my wifi, so I can give realtime updates. 

I think this should be interesting. 

Once I get the package, I will post a picture of the contents here, and the experiment will begin.

Thanks again Andrew


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> This all stemmed because I stated I didnt like Nic. Cigars with the exception of a rare 2 or 3 ultra premiums. Moki didn't think I could tell, and offered to do the blind taste test with me.


Well, it wasn't so much that I thought you couldn't tell... it was that tobacco from Nicaragua (or any country for that matter) can have such an incredibly wide range of tastes that it's really, really difficult to be able to ID 'em by arbitrary man-made concepts like country borders.

Anyway, we'll have some fun with it! Hopefully you won't *hate* any of the cigars I've sent, but ya never know!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

moki said:


> Anyway, we'll have some fun with it! Hopefully you won't *hate* any of the cigars I've sent, but ya never know!


As long as they arent flavored as banana, or strawberry Im sure I wont HATE any of them....u


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> As long as they arent flavored as banana, or strawberry Im sure I wont HATE any of them....u


Ah good, you didn't say "grape" -- we'll see if you can pick out which one is the Grape White Owl!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

moki said:


> Ah good, you didn't say "grape" -- we'll see if you can pick out which one is the Grape White Owl!


If you like the grape, you'll really LOVE the pineapple.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15693


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> If you like the grape, you'll really LOVE the pineapple.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15693


have to get me some of those.
the "grape koolaid" white owl as i've come to call it was grade A


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey don't slight yourself, try the Swishers double barrel rum backwoods style smokes. They will leave your tongue and lips gooey.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

This should be interesting.......


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Given that it's only going to NJ, I wouldn't be surprised if the cigars show up tomorrow... then it's time for Lance to get the party started!!!!! 

.......

Label/Receipt Number: *0305 1720 0001 9557 6515*
Status: *Acceptance*

Your item was accepted at 5: 21 pm on April 26, 2006 in ROCHESTER, NY 14618. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like I was right... Lance, let us know if everything arrived in good condition, and let's get the puppy started! 

.....

Label/Receipt Number: *0305 1720 0001 9557 6515*
Status: *Delivered*

Your item was delivered at 11:17 am on April 28, 2006 in SEWELL, NJ 08080


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

package did get here just fine. Everyone one of them look like they are of great quality. Luckily none have what would appear to be a wrapper made from a sheet of brown paper. Good sign. 



I started off with #10, the last one on the right in this picture. 

Its a torpedo 6 inches, 50-52 gauge.

Smells,...like a cigar. Pre light draw leaves a little tingling spicyness on my lips.

Time to toast and torch. Will provide details as the story develops. :w


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, I am about a half inch in to # 10. It is actually very smooth, if I had to guess, I would say there is about 6-12 months of age on this, if not more.

It tastes,...not vegetal really, but almost like grass. Hints of it though, not overwhelming. 

It is extremely mild so far. Looking at it now I think that maybe there is even more than 12 months age on it. 18 perhaps. 

It does have what I have defined at a Nicaraguan taste, but not as over powering as some other cigars. Im not sure if it is because it is mild, or because it is a blend. I will reserve that until I finish this off.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I HATE any tobaco that comes from CUBA... i bet you if you sent me ten cigars from cube i would hate them all, what do you say moki?

LT :gn


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Now 2/3's of the way in. The flavor is getting stronger. I really enjoy knowing nothing about the cigar when smoking it. It forces me to slow down, and really "taste" the flavors.

I would guess this is a $6-$8 cigar, and I think there is Nic tobacco in it, but I cant say for sure if pure. Maybe a blend with honduran tobacco.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

On the final 3rd. It is finishing strong with a nice spicyness.

I still think that there is nic. tobacco in this, but I still cant say for sure if it is pure because of how mild it it. I want to say it seems like a sun grown wrapper, but I cant say for sure. 

I would say that overall, this isnt a bad cigar. I give it about a 6.5 out of 10, and would probably purchase it again if it were $5 a stick.

So far I am really enjoying this because without any preconceived notions about the brand I take much more time to enjoy the cigar and make notes of the flavor profile. 

I also noticed, that while this really has mild flavors, it really is getting on top of me, and has left me a bit lightheaded. A nice touch.


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

This is a really interesting thread. Moki and Lance you guy's both deserve an increase of your ring gauges. Moki for being so nice to kick this off and Lance for taking the time post the reviews.

Thanks guys. I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Lance said:


> On the final 3rd. It is finishing strong with a nice spicyness.
> 
> I still think that there is nic. tobacco in this, but I still cant say for sure if it is pure because of how mild it it. I want to say it seems like a sun grown wrapper, but I cant say for sure.
> 
> ...


I'm betting it's a Perdomo


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> On the final 3rd. It is finishing strong with a nice spicyness.
> 
> I still think that there is nic. tobacco in this, but I still cant say for sure if it is pure because of how mild it it. I want to say it seems like a sun grown wrapper, but I cant say for sure.
> 
> ...


*Score:* Cigars 1, Lance 0! 

The cigar you smoked (*Cigar #10*) has no Nicaraguan tobacco in it... nor does it have any Honduran tobacco in it, nor is the wrapper sun grown... and it isn't aged 12-18 months, but rather 9 years. This is one of a few "surprise" cigars in the package... without further ado...

What you smoked is an Opus X 952R -- 100% Dominican Puro with a shade-grown Chateau d'Fuente wrapper. The blend in this Opus is not the typical Opus blend, it's a bit milder, as you noted, and the age mellows it out as well (it's from 1997 or so).

AWESOME review Lance, your running commentary is really cool. What you're doing is tough to do, without a doubt, but it does provide for unbiased reviews! I agree with you, blind taste testing does make you slow down and think about the flavors in the cigar. Can't wait for the next review!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

moki said:


> What you smoked is an *Opus X 952R* -- 100% Dominican Puro with a shade-grown wrapper. The blend in this Opus is not the typical Opus blend, it's a bit milder, as you noted, and the age mellows it out as well (it's from 1997 or so).


Nice one. I think Lance is going to be enjoying this challenge very much, win or lose.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

NCatron said:


> Nice one. I think Lance is going to be enjoying this challenge very much, win or lose.


Again, my purpose with keeping "score" isn't to prove anything, or insult Lance at all -- I think it's awesome that he's open-minded enough to give this a shot. Blind reviews are just really hard.

The first blind taste test I did, I was really surprised at how few cigars I could truly identify.

BTW, to Lance and everyone else, in addition to a few "trick" cigars like the Opus X 952R, there are some cigars in there that should be pretty easy to identify... but we'll see!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

wow, I am suprised. Looks like I will need to take even more time and pay more attention when i smoke. 

Its so odd to hear what I smoked, and after reading that I started thinking "Maybe that cigar deserved a better score than I gave it" 

Its amazing how much of an opinion on a cigar is affected by knowing what the cigar is.


Hopefully tomorrow will be a nice day, and I can put down a 2nd stick.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Lance said:


> ...I started thinking "Maybe that cigar deserved a better score than I gave it"


Or, maybe, it's an overpriced, overrated, inconsistant line with an appeal that is largely based on marketing savvy and contrived scarcity and your review is spot on or even overly kind? Or not.

Whatever it is, I applaud your opinions Lance. I'm not sure I can tell Coke from Root Beer with my eyes closed.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> wow, I am suprised. Looks like I will need to take even more time and pay more attention when i smoke.


Told ya you'd be surprised! No Nicaraguan or Honduran tobacco, 100% Dominican!



Lance said:


> Its so odd to hear what I smoked, and after reading that I started thinking "Maybe that cigar deserved a better score than I gave it"
> 
> Its amazing how much of an opinion on a cigar is affected by knowing what the cigar is.


This is exactly why that friend I know would smoke fake Cuban cigars, and refuse to smoke anything "non-Cuban" -- it really is extremely stunning how much knowing (or in his case, thinking you know) what a cigar is affects your opinion of it.

A number of "Cuban snobs" would be shocked at how poorly they rate cigars from Cuba when they don't know their origins. I've seen it first-hand in blind taste tests!  (and before you say "hell no, not me, I'd know a Cuban anywhere"... engage in a blind taste test like this one... and be prepared for some surprises  )

Keep her going, Lance! Blind taste test challenge preconceived notions, and are a useful thing to do for ANYONE who is interesting in determining what cigars they truly like, without any preconceived notions coloring their opinion.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Or, maybe, it's an overpriced, overrated, inconsistant line with an appeal that is largely based on marketing savvy and contrived scarcity and your review is spot on or even overly kind? Or not.


Or maybe taste in cigars is like taste in food, wine, or beer: it's very personal. I hate broccoli, I think it tastes like butt-hair. Other people love it -- who is right? Neither of us!

As for your statements regarding "contrived scarcity" and "marketing savvy", that's really laughable to anyone who knows the Fuentes. But let's keep this thread on-topic, shall we? That topic is blind tasting of cigars, and determining which cigars are Nicaraguan (and attempting to determine the origin of the cigar if it is deemed not Nicaraguan)!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Which number is next, Lance? Gonna go backwards from 10 to 1, or just going to do it randomly by which ever cigar is calling your name that day?


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Lance said:


> Its so odd to hear what I smoked, and after reading that I started thinking "Maybe that cigar deserved a better score than I gave it"


I don't think it really matters what score you give it as long as it's consistant with the other 9.

I've had PAM 64's and PAM 26's that I thought were mediocre and I like Padrons. So, it all depends on your tastes and mood.

To you a 6.5 is good enough.

Carry on Sir, I can't wait for the next review.

Good idea Moki, maybe we all ought to do this once in a while.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Im actually picking them randomly. Closing my eyes and grabbing one out of the pile. Today I picked #1. This is a torpedo that is 6 x 50 I believe. It definately is the darkest of the bunch. 

Im going to wait a little bit before smoking it though because I just brushed my teeth. I dont want my review to say "Tastes minty, Im guessing its a drew estate Acid"


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

moki said:


> I hate broccoli, I think it tastes like butt-hair.


What I'm mostly concerned about here is how do you know it tastes like butt-hair? Your statement leads me to believe you have eaten butt-hair. If so, do us a favor and don't tell the story here.... :r

BTW... great thread and experiment...


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I was always of the opinion that butt hair tasted more like celery than brocolli. 

Anyway, this one has a really spicy prelight draw. getting ready to torch it.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

This is a pretty strong cigar, almost too strong. It is a bit overpowering. So far the burn has been pretty uneven. But I am only in the first third. I can tell again this one has some age on it. I have noticed, that most cigars have a uniform color when they are young, but as they get some age on them, the color starts to become less uniform beginning with the veins in the wrapper. I noticed it yesterday with the opus, and I see today that the veins on the wrapper have become lighter compared to the rest of the wrapper.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

The strength on this I think is very strong. Its overpowering to me. Almost to the point of not being able to discern any of the more subtle flavor. I get spice, a vegetal flavor, and tobacco. 

I have an idea what it is, but I will save my judgement until the end.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

The cigar is definately a strong one, and it leaves a bit of a sour taste in my mouth. The ash it also dark gray and black. I remember reading in the MRN encyplopedia that this isnt really a sign of anything except that the tobacco isnt burning completely. 


It tastes a lot leather, and wood, (and butt hair )


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

starting to get into the final third. The spicyness is picking up. This is the opposite of creamy. harsh, I think is a good term. It was very one dimensional so far. At the beginning of the burn I thought It was deserving of perhaps a 5/10, but now I put it at a 3.5 or 4 out of 10. To me this tastes like a $4 cigar. 

The leather and wood flavors continue to be dominant.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Lance said:


> The cigar is definately a strong one, and it leaves a bit of a sour taste in my mouth. The ash it also dark gray and black. I remember reading in the MRN encyplopedia that this isnt really a sign of anything except that the tobacco isnt burning completely.
> 
> It tastes a lot leather, and wood, (and butt hair )


All this talk about butt hair and neither Tom or Raney is involved??









I am enjoying the reviews a lot. Thanks Lance for your willingness and Andrew for sending the cigars; *Wow* on that Opus X 952R.

-Matt-


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, I have about 1 1/2 inches left, but I think i am ready to give my final opinion on this.

I think it is a rocky patel edge maduro (torpedo) If I am right, then it has Nic. filler, although to be honest Im not sure I can taste it. It is harsh though, and does have a more powerful flavor than I have found a lot of dominican's to have. 

So if I had to guess aside from thinking it was an RP edge, I would say Nic. but not 100%.

3.5/10. I dont particurally care for it, and if I was just a smoke I picked up for myself, I probably would have chucked it half way through.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

all this talk about thanking me, and giving me ring gauge, hell Im just smoking them. I would be doing this anyway :w 

All the thanks go to Andrew, especially for including the opus, and of course the other 9 as well.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

This is one of the most interesting threads i've read in a long time.

the reviews are great lance. And moki, the topic is awesome.

-Par


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> starting to get into the final third. The spicyness is picking up. This is the opposite of creamy. harsh, I think is a good term. It was very one dimensional so far. At the beginning of the burn I thought It was deserving of perhaps a 5/10, but now I put it at a 3.5 or 4 out of 10. To me this tastes like a $4 cigar.
> 
> The leather and wood flavors continue to be dominant.
> 
> ...


*Score:* Cigars 2, Lance 0

Lance, this one is going to really shock you... and probably shock a lot of people here...

*Cigar #1* is not a Rocky Patel, it has no Nicaraguan tobacco in it at all... the cigar that you panned is a Cuban Hoyo de Monterrey 2003 Edicion Limitada Piramides


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

wow, again, very suprised. This time though, I still stand by my review. I just did not find this cigar enjoyable. Maybe it was because it was young, I cant say for sure. 

Guess this shows that being cuban doesn't necesarrily make it good, at least not to everyone.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> wow, again, very suprised. This time though, I still stand by my review. I just did not find this cigar enjoyable. Maybe it was because it was young, I cant say for sure.
> 
> Guess this shows that being cuban doesn't necesarrily make it good, at least not to everyone.


Hopefully you'll enjoy the next cigar a bit more than this HdM 2003 EL... I'm surprised it was harsh for you, I don't typically get that from HdM 2003 ELs, but definitely stick to your guns on the review.

Got time for another one today?


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

moki said:


> Got time for another one today?


I'll take "things I plan on doing" for $1000.00, Alex


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, going with #6. It is a churchill, 7 x 48, Nice construction, looks to be triple capped.

prelight draw is really mild. A bit citrusy, but very subtle. time to light.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Great thread here. Very enjoyable. Dang interesting reading. Made me open my eyes up a bit as well. 


Thanks for you 2 for doing this. 


Stacey


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I am liking this cigar already, which means it will probably prove to be Nicaraguan, and I will say its something else. I need to start going against my gut on these, but I will keep it honest. 

So far it is still mild, and citrusy. Mild pepper on my tongue when I let the smoke roll around in my mouth. Not harsh at all. The construction is really nice, reminds me of what you would see in a padilla product. (Or any other premium cigar for that matter.)

It did start to tunnel a little bit at first, and the burn was off, but that seems to have gone away after the first inch


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

This thread is like crack! I just keep wanting more! Hurry up and smoke the dang thing!

LT :gn


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I was really enjoying this cigar until I found out that a big ass carpenter bee wanted to enjoy it as well. Now I have to run around my deck trying to avoid this stupid. thing 

the spice has kicked up a notch, but I am still in the first third. It has also remained citrusy. The ash isnt that solid, and flakes off.

Also, something that wasnt considered with the first two was price. These cigars were given to me at no cost, so my rating is based purely on the cigar.

But price I think would affect opinion also. For example, a curly head deluxe at $10.00 is a 2/10, but at 2 bucks, its easily an 8/10. Its like saying an accord is a great car for 27k, but if it were priced in line with a 3 series BMW, it would be a crappy car. 

I can see this cigar being priced about $12-$14 a stick. I think I would be willing to buy these regurally at about $9-$10.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Middle third has really mellowed out. definately creamy, still a bit spicy though. I taste hints of almonds also. This is a very complex cigar, There is a lot of flavors to it I cant put my finger on. 

The citrus has come back on a little stronger, and now there are two bees. 

This is a great mid-day cigar, and I think it would be complimented perfectly by a nice wheat beer, like paulner heifenwiweizen (spelling?) or a blue moon, or hoegarden. I think it would also go really well with a pilsner urquell, the lemon in that would really help bring out the ctrus in the cigar. 

So far I really am torn about the origin, but I have 3 preliminarry guesses (which Im sure are wrong. )

Either a padilla/tatuaje just an initial hunch. a fuente product because they, for whatever reason, leave me more light headed with a mild looking cigar and it just sneaks up on me(Like the first cigar I did for this thread). Or finally a RyJ because it just seems so "classic"


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

finally getting towards the end of the second third. The cigar really is a long burner. Im glad my schedule was clear. getting hints of chocolate, and pepperoni (not in a bad way, just the type of spicyness it reminds me of)


----------



## DCMD (Dec 5, 2005)

Lance said:


> all this talk about thanking me, and giving me ring gauge, hell Im just smoking them.


Wait he gave you an HdM and a 9 year old Opus X? You're right you don't deserve ring gauge for smoking those! 

Waiting to find out what the third cigar is...


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>The citrus has come back on a little stronger, and now there are two bees.<<

Run Lance! Run!!!  
Damed fine thread.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, pretty much finished with #6. As stated above, very mild, had a lot of citrus flavors. Very complex cigar, that wound up finishing strong. It was plauged with burn issues, relights, flaky ash, and bees, but I still give this cigar an 8/10. It was enjoyable, and I would smoke it again.

Im gonna guess that this is a cuban RyJ Churchill.

It tasted very classic.

a final though; No......more.....tobacco......


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

40 mins and no update. I think the bees got him 

Edit Opps posted to soon, he lives. 


Interesting review there Lance. And I can bet no more tobacco. Wow that is a lot of nic ya got running through your system right now I bet. Better man than I. 


Stacey


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like a Torano blend to me...

Maybe some Honduran stuff in there..


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> I am liking this cigar already, which means it will probably prove to be Nicaraguan, and I will say its something else. I need to start going against my gut on these, but I will keep it honest.
> 
> I can see this cigar being priced about $12-$14 a stick. I think I would be willing to buy these regurally at about $9-$10.
> 
> ...


*Score:* Cigars 3, Lance 0

You called it Lance... you loved this cigar, and as someone who doesn't like Nicaraguan tobacco, I regret to inform you that this is indeed Nicaraguan!

*Cigar #6* that you smoked was a Pepin Garcia Habana Leon Churchill... _ Habana Leon uses a strong and full bodied blend of slow aged all Nicaraguan tobaccos._

So the bad news is that you do like Nicaraguan tobacco (at least some of it)... but the good news is that the price of this cigar is far less than you feared... you can get a box of those Churchills for $149.95, making the stick price just $5.99.

I agree with you, btw, it's a really nice stick, and it's great that it isn't expensive either. Pick up a box or two before everyone catches on...


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

well, looks like I could have actually gotten really close on this one had I gone with my initial hunch. I did say early on I thought it may be a padilla/tatuaje, and while it was neither of those, he is still the man responsible for them as well.

Knowing that its a Pepin product also explains why the construction was top notch.

good choice to include in the package. I really enjoyed it. Although it left me a little ill and I had to sleep it off for an hour or so. Probably just because it was my 2nd in such a short time period.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> well, looks like I could have actually gotten really close on this one had I gone with my initial hunch. I did say early on I thought it may be a padilla/tatuaje, and while it was neither of those, he is still the man responsible for them as well.
> 
> Knowing that its a Pepin product also explains why the construction was top notch.
> 
> good choice to include in the package. I really enjoyed it. Although it left me a little ill and I had to sleep it off for an hour or so. Probably just because it was my 2nd in such a short time period.


Hey, look on the bright side... you found a cigar you really enjoyed that's only $5.99 a stick for a Churchill (and less for smaller vitolas)... that's a beautiful thing! 

Who cares where it comes from, if ya enjoyed the taste!


----------



## Aashton (Oct 16, 2005)

Very good idea! Looking forward to more reviews.


----------



## Rocketman248 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the great thread guys. I'm really enjoying the play by play commentary. The suspense is killer though.:hn


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Rocketman248 said:


> Thanks for the great thread guys. I'm really enjoying the play by play commentary. The suspense is killer though.:hn


Agreed... Lance's play by play commentary rocks.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

moki said:


> Agreed... Lance's play by play commentary rocks.


Its called "being a dork with too many computers and nothing better to do on a weekend"

But there isnt much else I would rather be doing....sitting in the sun, on my laptop, smoking cigars.

Thats the life, I tell you hwat.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, going with cigar 7. about 6 inches (forgot to meausre this one) and a 48 ring gauge. Box pressed. 

Went this this one because it was the smallest one given, and the sun is going down soon. I didnt want to be out there for another 2 1/2 hours again. 

construction is almost flawless. When I did the prelight draw I got a pretty power flavor.

Once lit it reminded me a lot of the series x (Nicaraguan).

The first inch or so has a flavor I do associate with Nic. cigars. Peanuts and strong tobacco. It tastes a little mild to be a series x though, and there is something else that I didnt see with the series x. 

I dont know if I am the only person to notice this, but some higher quality cigars, as you smoke them, the ash will be a light gray/white, and also have speckles on it. It looks like someone sprinkled sugar very lightly on the ash. 

This leads me to believe this is a higher end cigar than the series X.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

cigar still has a Nic. flavor to me. I still get a peanut taste, but also hints of cinnamon if I hold the smoke in my mouth long enough.

It is almost too mellow. Its very hard to distinguish the flavors when it is so mild.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

cinnamon is definately kicking up a bit. I can taste it at the back of my tongue on the outside. Still really mild overall though.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

the cigar just continues to be smooth with elusives hints of one thing or another. More than anything, it tastes like Air, water, and aluminum. 

But not in a bad way.

Like putting a 9 volt battery on the tongue, this cigar just leaves mild electric-ish feelings on the inside of my cheeks. But again, its all so so mild.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

into the 2nd half, the spice has really kicked up. Its like putting a handful of red hots in my mouth.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

into the final third, its still just cinnamon, spice, and a metallic flavor. 

I got what I think was a Nic. flavor at the beginning, but I cant be sure. 

With the exception on the spicyness, its still so smooth that I cant really pinpoint much of anything.

Even though I have 1/3 left, Im gonna say this is Nicaraguan, and from the premium padron line. Its a decent cigar, maybe a 7.5/10, but its really plain. It would be good for just relaxing, but not if I want something with full body.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Hurry up and puff the damn thing... I can't wait for your guess... LOL!!!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Been over an hour on the last 1/3... damn bees must have got him...:r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Dang those bees.


Stacey


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

I don't think he said what kind of bees... Could have been those Amazon Yellow-Tipped Carnivore bees... wingspan of about 40" and with enough lifting power to carry off a small dog... LOL!!!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

haha, 3 inch japanese hornets. check out the last post on page 5, I guessed Nic, Padron. Something from their premium line.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

God said:


> I don't think he said what kind of bees... Could have been those Amazon Yellow-Tipped Carnivore bees... wingspan of about 40" and with enough lifting power to carry off a small dog... LOL!!!


Are those like the mutant mosquitos here in Arkansas? Damn inbreeders.

Oh yeah, I want to know as well.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> into the final third, its still just cinnamon, spice, and a metallic flavor.
> 
> I got what I think was a Nic. flavor at the beginning, but I cant be sure.
> 
> ...


*Score:* Cigars 3, Lance 1

Yep, you got it, this is a Padron 1964 Exclusivo natural... and it is Nicaraguan... I don't generally get any metallic or mild taste from these cigars, but different strokes!

The good news is you got it... the bad news is that this is the one real "gimme" cigar in the package... the box-pressed shape and taste of Padron 1964s is very easy to recognize.

Nice work Lance!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah, as soon as I saw it I had a feeling it was a padron anni. 

I have smoked several of the maduro's and have never gotten the metallic taste, but have gotten a few that were mild.

It was still good, just didnt overwhelm me. My sense of smell, and taste may be a bit askew as well, allergies and whatnot. Im gonna take a few days off from smoking, let my palette relax, and come in fresh on thursday or friday.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> Yeah, as soon as I saw it I had a feeling it was a padron anni.
> 
> I have smoked several of the maduro's and have never gotten the metallic taste, but have gotten a few that were mild.
> 
> It was still good, just didnt overwhelm me. My sense of smell, and taste may be a bit askew as well, allergies and whatnot. Im gonna take a few days off from smoking, let my palette relax, and come in fresh on thursday or friday.


Awesome! Rest up the tastebuds and then we're on with the show! o


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Lance said:


> Yeah, as soon as I saw it I had a feeling it was a padron anni.
> 
> I have smoked several of the maduro's and have never gotten the metallic taste, but have gotten a few that were mild.
> 
> It was still good, just didnt overwhelm me. My sense of smell, and taste may be a bit askew as well, allergies and whatnot. Im gonna take a few days off from smoking, let my palette relax, and come in fresh on thursday or friday.


Your going to make us wait for more????????????????

WHAT GET US HOOKED Then NADDA This is like someone canceling a TV show mid-season GASP.

And serious. Recover for all the time ya need. Allergies suck an can really ruin a good cigar.

Stacey


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

We have to wait till thursday or friday for another?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Big props to both for doing this. I find this thread to be HIGHLY entertaining and quite the learning experience. 

Thanx guys and keep us updated.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Big props to both for doing this. I find this thread to be HIGHLY entertaining and quite the learning experience.
> 
> Thanx guys and keep us updated.


:tpd:

This is a very good thread.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> This is a very good thread.


Gotta agree, it's got my rapt attention :w

Thanks for the show! o


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

c'mon Lance, git back on the horse


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

im thinking today is the day. looks like it will be a nice day.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, grabbed #2, the most intimidating stick in the pile. 5 1/2 by 54 it looks like. Challenged my palio and my torch.

Its a dark oily wrapper, double capped, with a big nasty vein running down the side.

Pre light draw gave a strong tobacco flavor. 

Once lit, it gave a spicy flavor with strong tobacco.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Lot of chocolate and burnt coffee flavors so far. Only about an inch in. 

Its going really well with Beamish (like guinness but creamier)


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

moving into the 2nd third, its not bad. Woody flavors, still with chocolate and coffee. 

I Have a feeling I know what it is, but not positive yet.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

This thing refuses to go out. I got caught up watching seinfeld (The jerk store called, and they are running out of you!)

Anyway, it must have been 5 minutes, and it was still lit. I think it is a bigger ring gauge than i initially guessed. closer to a 60.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

forgot about it again and let it sit 6 minutes. still didnt go out. First puff had a great chocolate flavor, after that it died down, and the chocolate and woody flavors came back


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

well, I have about an inch and a half left, and I think I know what it is. Unfortunately, having an idea what it is influencing my opinion. What came first, the chicken or the egg type thing.

In any case, the flavor profile reminds me of a honduran sancho panza, but with a little more pepper flavor and bitterness.

I think its a la arome de cuba. Which means it does have some Nic. tobacco on it.

However, if I couldnt form an opinion about what it was, I dont know if I could even guess where it was from. I probably would guess a Nic blend, although its missing a lot of flavors I attribute to Nic. cigars. 

I dont think it had much DR flavor....but I have been suprised 3 times so far.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

I need to know your final rating for the cigar (1-10), as well as your "final answer" regarding the cigar before it can be revealed!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Final rating,...I put it at about a 6/10, not spectacular, but not bad. little better than average. 

Im gonna go with my initial guess, la aroma de cuba, honduran and nicaraguan.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> well, I have about an inch and a half left, and I think I know what it is. Unfortunately, having an idea what it is influencing my opinion. What came first, the chicken or the egg type thing.
> 
> In any case, the flavor profile reminds me of a honduran sancho panza, but with a little more pepper flavor and bitterness.
> 
> ...


Well, this is a tough one, because you stated it has tastes in it that you didn't normally ascribe to Nicaraguan tobacco... but we'll give it to ya -- nice job!!! 

*Score:* Cigars 3, Lance 2

*Cigar #2* that you smoked is a Carlos Toraño Virtuoso... and it is principally Nicaraguan, even if the tobacco had tastes in it that you don't typically ascribe to Nicaraguan tobacco. Shows you one small part of the wide variety of tastes available in cigars from Nicaragua!

What they say about the cigar: _Outside you will find a luscious, ultra-smooth Nicaraguan wrapper the color of lightly-creamed coffee. Inside lies a robust, aged blend of long-leaf tobaccos from Honduras, Nicaragua and the Panama._ -- it is a fuller bodied cigar, which may or may not be your thing.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds like fun.... Can't wait to see the way it comes out!
Scott


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Look out, Lance is catching up. 


Stacey


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Warhorse545 said:


> Look out, Lance is catching up.
> 
> Stacey


My quarter (coin flip) still has him beat tho!!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>My quarter (coin flip) still has him beat tho!! <<

I'll put my money on Lance  He has a very astute palatte, and is showing us all that it isn't easy to "know" by taste alone.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

This is an awesome thread, thanks to Moki and Lance for partaking in it, now c'mon Lance let's get to that next one.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Great thread...I just caught up.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks for the point on that one, I actually wasn't too far off. Like I said earlier, in some aspects it tasted a lot like the honduran sancho panza, which is why I guessed honduran and nic. 

Hopefully I will get one in tonight, not positive though, may need to cater to the woman.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

I wish I'd put more thought into the cigars I put in there... I would have put the exact same cigar in there twice... because I promise you... depending on the day, what you ate, your mood, etc., the review would likely be different.


----------



## Rocketman248 (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome review. Luv them Virtuosos


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> :tpd:
> 
> This is a very good thread.


Don't know why I just read this today, but this is an awesome experiement guys. Highly entertaining/informative read!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Its Friday and it should be a great weekend for reviewing cigars! :w Keep 'em comin' Lance. We're all hooked now. Don't be surprised to find your mailbox full of unbanded cigars from now until eternity!  

I'm going to start removing some bands now....post your addy for us before I forget which one is which!  

Great reviews BTW!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

stormin said:


> Its Friday and it should be a great weekend for reviewing cigars! :w Keep 'em comin' Lance. We're all hooked now. Don't be surprised to find your mailbox full of unbanded cigars from now until eternity!
> 
> I'm going to start removing some bands now....post your addy for us before I forget which one is which!
> 
> Great reviews BTW!


I agree! Keep 'em coming Lance!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

last night was a rough for me.....ugh. u 

Im gonna try and get one in later tonight. definately one tomorrow, maybe two.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This is a great thread...can't wait for the next round. 

I just sent my brother-in-law 5 bagged, numbered, and unbanded cigars for our own version of the "Blind Taste Test". We can't wait to get it started this coming week.

Thanks for the great idea, guys!

Blake


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, I did smoke a cigar tonight, but I was relaxing with the woman who smoked a VSG. Good times. it was a very laid back relaxed night. 

I chose cigar #9, a torpedo that looked like it was 6 x 52.

Sorry I didnt do real time reviews this time. Tomorrow I will.

Anyway, prelight draw was really mellow. The whole smoke tasted like orange and spice, reminded me of this orange and peppercorn air freshener I made in 3rd grade. It was fantastic! It finished strong, and I only ashed twice. It had a fantastic contruction. Nice wrapper with fine veins. 

Overall, I give this a 9/10. I didn't think it was overly complex, but I wasn't paying as much attention as usual. Im thinking it is either Dominican or Cuban. Since I have to guess just one, I will say cuban. For extra credit, maybe a BBF.

Part of me hopes it turned out to be a relatively cheap Nicaraguan, because I definately would buy this by the box. 

I would expect to pay 10-12 dollars for this.

I cant wait to find out what it is, because I really enjoyed it, and want to know where I can get more.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Lance said:


> Ok, I did smoke a cigar tonight, but I was relaxing with the woman who smoked a VSG. Good times. it was a very laid back relaxed night.
> 
> I chose cigar #9, a torpedo that looked like it was 6 x 52.
> 
> ...


WHERE THE HELL IS MOKI!?? :r :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bravo, Andrew and Lance. 

This has been a most entertaining and enlightening thread. It makes me re-examine my old prejudices about the national origin of cigars I do and don't enjoy.

Well done you two!

Wilkey


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> Ok, I did smoke a cigar tonight, but I was relaxing with the woman who smoked a VSG. Good times. it was a very laid back relaxed night.
> 
> I chose cigar #9, a torpedo that looked like it was 6 x 52.
> 
> ...


Houston, we have a problem... according to my records, cigar #9 is a Churchill, not a Torpedo. Are you sure you didn't smoke Cigar #4 instead? Check the baggies...


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

cigar #9, 3rd from the right appears to be a torp.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

moki said:


> Houston, we have a problem... according to my records, cigar #9 is a Churchill, not a Torpedo. Are you sure you didn't smoke Cigar #4 instead? Check the baggies...


Ruh roh Shaggie.

Definately #9, definately a torp.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

Lance said:


> Ruh roh Shaggie.
> 
> Definately #9, definately a torp.


hrmm, maybe a case of #9 looks like the #4?

i played with the contrast and brightness levels of the pic in photoshop, its really hard to tell if its a 9 or 4.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> Ruh roh Shaggie.
> 
> Definately #9, definately a torp.


Check to see if you have another #9 baggie? I'm pretty sure it's just my lousy handwriting, and what you smoked was #4...


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

OK, check again Andrew. You were right, it was #4, not 9. 9 is a churchill.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Ok, ok, it's #4. What the heck was it?


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, while waiting for Andrew to reveal what the last cigar was, I picked the next cigar. I chose cigar #3 (double checked) a torpedo, about 6 x 52

of the four left, this was the lightest one. I am hoping it turns out to be a decent AM smoke, since its only 11:30.

prelight draw is nice and light. very mild spice from the wrapper.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe a little spicy for breakfast, but not too powerful so far. I am only a few puffs in though.

Color, construction, and flavor remind me a bit of the davidoff zino platinum, or maybe a CAO black or gold.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

About an inch in the flavor remains really mild. Some spice, but not very strong, basically, just enough to let you know there is smoke in your mouth.

When the flavors are really mild, it leaves me looking for a way to cleanse my pallette so I can focus on the cigar...instead of the doritos and iced tea I had for breakfast.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

coming into the 2nd third. The cigar remains really mellow. Kind of tastes like tequila rose minus the strawberry quick flavor. just creamy with a little spice/bite. Some hints of cedar as well. 

Not bad, but overall not very complex.

I would probably price this at 5 bucks, but im guessing it sells for $8 or $9. 

The ash is a nice white color, and the burn has remained pretty even.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Just past half way through. All in all, kind of a boring smoke. Its not a bad smoke, there just isnt much too it. 

Hornets seem to be enjoying this one actually. I keep trying to blow smoke at them, but they fly away too fast. 

Most exiting part of this smoke is watching a crow and a cardinal wrestle in a first blood match in my backyard. Kind of funny actually, I keep hoping one flys into a closed window.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I wanna guess I wanna guess....Perdomo Reserva Champange.

Sorry, just wanted to be a part of it LOL.

David


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

well, Im going to put the cart before the horse and guess what the brand is before the location because I really have no clue where this is from. Andrew definately has me stumped. Im going to say Zino, which would make it Ecuador and honduran. 

I give it a 5/10, not great, not bad. Just mediocre.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> Ok, I did smoke a cigar tonight, but I was relaxing with the woman who smoked a VSG. Good times. it was a very laid back relaxed night.
> 
> I chose cigar #9, a torpedo that looked like it was 6 x 52.
> 
> ...


*Score:* Cigars 4, Lance 2

The cigar is not Cuban... *Cigar #4* is an Arturo Fuente cigar... (technically a Newman cigar): Cuesta Rey Stanford's Cameroon Reserve Pyramid #9. It's a cameroon wrapped cigar, I believe the filler is Dominican, but I could be mistaken.

Glad you enjoyed it... I agree, they are excellent smokes.  Good news/bad news again... the cigars aren't expensive ($113 per box of 25, or about $4.50 per cigar), but they aren't that easy to find (Only 1,750 boxes of 20 cigars (35,000) were made, all in the Pyramid No. 9 format). Though I think they were re-introduced recently? Here's what they say:

_ The blend is based on the Cuesta-Rey Centenario series, a medium-to-full-bodied cigar with a Connecticut wrapper and Dominican-grown binder and filler, the latter made up of four-year-aged Piloto Cubano leaves. On the new Stanford's Cameroon Reserve, a genuine Cameroon wrapper is used to give the blend a unique smoothness and sweetness so characteristic of that leaf._


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

ah, I have had a few of them, and I have always liked them. Luckily I can get these at holts still.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> well, Im going to put the cart before the horse and guess what the brand is before the location because I really have no clue where this is from. Andrew definately has me stumped. Im going to say Zino, which would make it Ecuador and honduran.
> 
> I give it a 5/10, not great, not bad. Just mediocre.


*Score:* Cigars 5, Lance 2

Another expensive cigar bites the dust! I actually like these cigars... but they seem to have consistency issues...

*Cigar #3* is a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio torpedo... they go for about $18 a pop!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, picked up #8, nice dark wrapper. Corona sized, 6 x 48 about. 

prelight draw,...sweet. Really sweet. I was taken aback at first. Almost thought it was an Acid smoke.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

WOW! This cigar has the most amazing chocolate flavor I have ever tasted. It is fantastic. 

Also noticed the veins are much darker than the wrapper, I would say this has some age on it. A few years if not more.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

moki said:


> *Score:* Cigars 3, Lance 0
> 
> You called it Lance... you loved this cigar, and as someone who doesn't like Nicaraguan tobacco, I regret to inform you that this is indeed Nicaraguan!
> 
> ...


Gonna pick me up a fiver of these babies!

Thanks both for an excellent thread!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

moki said:


> *Score:* Cigars 5, Lance 2
> 
> Another expensive cigar bites the dust! I actually like these cigars... but they seem to have consistency issues...
> 
> *Cigar #3* is a Perdomo Edicion de Silvio torpedo... they go for about $18 a pop!


I got the brand right. What do I win???


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

wow, I cant even take the time to really enjoy this one. It is too good.

Looks to be a maduro wrapper. It reminds me a lot of the fuente maduro taste. Just really tasty, chocolatey, with coffee undertones.

Tastes like a mix between an Anejo, and a Montecristo.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

This is like smoking chocolate milk, or a caramel mocha latte.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Moki and I were talking earlier and he pointed out that so far, the cheaper stuff I have really liked, and the expensive and/or rare stuff I have really liked. 

I hope this turns out to be a cheap one, maybe a Fuente 858 maduro, because it just great.

So far it hasnt proven to be a very complex cigar. Pretty one dimensional. But boy do I love that dimension.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I hope this doesnt turn out to be something uber rare from Andrew's collections.

The flavors are so rich. Again, it isn't super complex so far. But what it does, it does well.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

coming up on the middle half, a nice balance of woodiness and leather have come through. The chocolate has died down a little, but the nice coffee flavor remains.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

cigar is finishing nicely. Still has great coffee flavors and a nice amount of spice. 

For what this is, I give this cigar a 9/10. I would definately smoke this on a regular basis if I could get it for a decent price. 

Im going to guess Dominican, a Fuente product, and still think its an 858 maduro.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> cigar is finishing nicely. Still has great coffee flavors and a nice amount of spice.
> 
> For what this is, I give this cigar a 9/10. I would definately smoke this on a regular basis if I could get it for a decent price.
> 
> Im going to guess Dominican, a Fuente product, and still think its an 858 maduro.


*Score:* Cigars: 5, Lance: 3

YOU NAILED IT! It's Dominican, and it's a Fuente product... and there's no bad news on this one! It's a Montesino! I can't recall if it's a maduro or a sun grown, but from your description, I'd guess maduro... but it doesn't matter, both are CHEAP and readily available for about $3 a cigar.

See, I'm saving you money Lance!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bravo Lance! You're doing a helluva job. MmmmMontesino. 

Wilkey


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, next cigar is #5, torpedo 6 x 50 it looks like. 

Prelight draw is mild, nothing comes across as overwhelming. For the most part it has a very nice wrapper. Light veins, slightly oily.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

initial impressions, I think this is a cameroon wrapper. Nice mellow flavor. decent smoke, and an even burn so far.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

About an inch in, and I am really enjoying this. It is very smooth, with hints of spice, and almonds. I still think it is a cameroon wrapper.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

For a little bit I got some caramel flavors. Now the spice has kicked up a bit more. it really is a mild cigar, solid ash and nice contruction.

No distinguishable after taste either.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

coming into the end of the middle third, and the spice is picking up a bit. Still really flavorfull, with mild nuttiness.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, got halfway into the final 3rd, and let it go out (chinese food just got here)

It finished strong with a nice balance of pepper, and the initialy nutty flavor. Kind of creamy through at as well.

Overall, I give the cigar a 7.5/10, it was pretty enjoyable, and depening on what I plan on drinking that night, I wouldnt hesitate to bring one of these out for the night.

I know Andrew said he didnt include 2 of any cigar, but I would venture to guess this was a cuesta ray cameroon #9.

However if it is true that there are no duplicates, than I will just say I think its a dominican cigar, probably sells for about $4-$5.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> Ok, got halfway into the final 3rd, and let it go out (chinese food just got here)
> 
> It finished strong with a nice balance of pepper, and the initialy nutty flavor. Kind of creamy through at as well.
> 
> ...


*Score:* Cigars 5, Lance 4

Gotta give you credit for this one too...... *Cigar #5* is a Don Carlos Belicoso... which incidentally is significantly more expensive than the Cuesta Rey Stanford's Cameroon Reserve that you rated much higher. 

...and there is no Nicaraguan tobacco in it, it is indeed Dominican, and has a Cameroon wrapper. 

If Lance gets the next one right, he'll be exactly at a coin-flip in terms of the Nicaraguan/not Nicaraguan test... 50%... can he do it?!?! We'll see!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

one to go, I can tie this up.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Go Lance! Go Lance!...... I'm pullin for ya babeeeee!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Lance said:


> one to go, I can tie this up.


How's it going Lance? I want to here about the last one, but at the same time I'm a little disappointed it will be over. I'm rooting for you to tie it up and then someone will be forced to send you some more smokes in order to get a final decision. It can't end in a tie, can it? Pretty sure I read something in the by-laws about that.


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Whatever happened to that last cigar? This was a really cool post. I was just curious - how much smoking experience did you have prior to this challenge, Lance? You did a damned fine job. Even your posts that were incorrect provided good reviews.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Last one is coming tomorrow. Had a super busy week, and even a busy week. The last one is a churchill, so I need a few hours to really give it the time it needs.

I have had maybe 10 months worth of serious smoking prior to this event.

Something I learned after the first cigar was to slow down and pay attention. It makes smoking a cigar much more enjoyable.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Good luck, Lance.

Give that churchill heck!

Wilkey


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, finally on to the last cigar. Cigar #9. 

This is a good looking cigar. Great construction, churchill size, triple capped.

Light wrapper, prelight draw is sweet. A very nice flavor.

Also looks to have some age on it. 

Upon lighting it, I am getting a lot of spice. very nice. Not too overpowering.

Will update as events occur


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, closing in on the end of the first third. Still spicy, a good amount of tobacco flavor. Kind of uneventful so far. Not too much complexity to it just yet.

The flavor seems Nic. to me so far, but the contruction seems to be cuban. Perhaps another pepin Garcia product?


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Some cedar flavor is starting to pick up. The burn is uneven and the cigar wants to go out, so I have had to do a couple of touch ups. Other than that though, the draw remains perfect, and there are huge amounts of smoke. 

So far, 6/10 Not great, but a little better than average.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, finishing up this cigar.

Again, it was OK. kind of ended up being just average.

Did have some Nic flavor to me. And I still think it is a pepin product.

5/10 overall


----------



## CthulhuDawn (May 2, 2006)

The anticipation of the answer from moki is killing me!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This has been a great thread! Too bad we're getting close to the end. Maybe you two can have another test in the near future.

How 'bout, "_The Great Nicaraguan Cigar Taste Test II: Judgement Day"._

Thanks again for a great thread and the witty, enjoyable commentary!

Blake


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Great thread guys and very eye opening


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Excellent thread! Can't wait to find out the final tally but am dissapointed to see it end.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Come on Moki, don't leave us hanging brother! 

Lance, the description sounds like maybe a Partagas 898 Varnished (Cuba). Partagas are also typically spicey, as you described. The 898 however typically gets great reviews, unlike the one you just reviewed. On the other hand, you seemed to like the cheaper smokes better then the premium ones. So I'm betting in the 898.


Once again, thanks for the reviews.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Just thought this was one of the best threads I've read so far. As a noob, this was a great education, thanks to Moki and Lance for opening themselves up to all. I'm blown away by Lance's ability to hit so many after only 10 months of smokes. I've already picked up a box of the Habana Leons and they're great!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Muhahaha! The anticipation is nerve wracking. I can hear a low and constant rumble from the crowded cigar lounge: moki, moki, moki, moki. And then from the other side: go lance, go lance, go lance. 

Me, I need another drink


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Witty, enjoyable, an outstanding thread. We laughed, we cried, we rejoiced together. Now for the verdict. I plowed through this thread in one sitting. I was on the edge of my chair. I had thought I had waited until the end so I wouldn't get a cliff hanger. Looks like I missed my mark. Like the rest of you I'm now anxiously waiting the final verdict.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Where's Moki?!?!?!

We're dieing here!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

..........Moki, *Moki*, *Moki*........


----------



## Aeolus (May 16, 2006)

I am looking forward to the final results as well! In addition, you should do a coin flip test on each cigar, just for comparison.

Yours in science.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

stormin said:


> ..........Moki, *Moki*, *Moki*........


:tpd: :tpd:


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>..........Moki, Moki, Moki........<<

What he said


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I finally found this thread , read the whole thing and now no final results . Your killing me ,  . Anyway great thread and commentary . I keep checking back to see the update , it's almost like crack addiction , I think , can't get enough . I tell you though , it would have taken me a month to smoke all those cigars at this time of year . Really enjoying this thread , good job Moki and Lance !


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Moki? Is it like him to be awol for so long? 
Is there any cause to be concerned?


----------



## Aeolus (May 16, 2006)

I got a message from him today. He CLAIMS to have been busy! So how about some nice beach front land in Tulsa?


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Aeolus said:


> I got a message from him today. He CLAIMS to have been busy! So how about some nice beach front land in Tulsa?


Good, so he's okay. Hell, I can wait for the results. Gives me something to look forward to


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Lance said:


> ok, finishing up this cigar.
> 
> Again, it was OK. kind of ended up being just average.
> 
> ...


*Score:* Cigars 5, Lance 5

I'm surprised you didn't like this cigar, as it is indeed a Pepin Garcia product, and it is (to me) fairly similar to the cigar that you raved about. This cigar is a Pepin Garcia Havana Soul.

Summary will follow.......


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

It's been an interesting journey, this taste test... some of the surprises were:

The 9 year old Opus X 952R (a cigar that some rave about) was panned with a 6.5 out of 10.

The only Cuban cigar in the bunch, a Hoyo de Monterrey 2003 Piramide EL, was also panned, with a miserable 3.5 or 4 out of 10 rating.

Most interestingly, perhaps, is that with the bands off, the two best cigars to his tastes were two of the cheapest: the Fuente Montesino Maduro (9/10) and the Pepin Garcia Havana Leon (8/10).

With the final grade being 50%, or exactly a coin flip if you chose that method to decide whether a cigar was Nicaraguan or not, well... that's not a statement about Lance. To me, that's a statement about tobacco. Tobacco from *any* country can have a wide variety of tastes to it, depending on the seed, where it was planted, how it was fertilized/grown, when it was primed, and also very importantly, how the tobacco is cured afterwards. It's very tough to come up with a "profile" for tobacco from a particular country that has any credibility to it when you're faced with such a range of tastes.

The situation is very similar to tea. There's really only one main species of tea tree (with many hybrids, the same as with tobacco). To make white tea, you pick it extremely early, and steam it. Green tea you pick it a bit later. Black tea you pick it later still, and ferment/cook it. The difference in taste depending on how the exact same leaves from the exact same tree are treated after picking (and the time of picking) makes a huge difference.

As far as being as Lance being able to detect the taste of Nicaraguan tobacco, I'm unfortunately going to have to give him a failing grade. Of the 5 Nicaraguan cigars in the test, he guessed only 2 of them correctly (and one was the conspicuously box-pressed Padron Anniversary), and guessed a few of them incorrectly as Nicaraguan when they were not. Interestingly, one of the cigars you liked the most was a Nicaraguan puro, the Pepin Garcia Havana Leon.

So what does this all tell you? We're cerebral creatures; preconceived expectations do affect our opinions. Perhaps when someone hands you a cigar that's supposed to be great, you feel you should enjoy it (as Lance felt bad when he didn't like the aged Opus).

Or perhaps it's just that when you're given something with expectations, you pay more attention to the cigar, and find subtle nuances there that would be present regardless, if only you'd look for them.

Whatever you take from this whole taste test, my suggestion would be to always challenge your preconceived notions regarding cigars, or anything for that matter. You may very well surprise yourself.

If I had to do the test all over again, there are a few things I'd change. First, I'd put in two of the exact same cigar (perhaps even the same vitola), because you'd be surprised how much your mood and pairing affects your enjoyment of a cigar. I'd also have tossed in a few more Cuban cigars, and made the taste test span perhaps 20 cigars, to have a reasonable sample. I really wanted to put in some of the regular Padron series as well, rather than the 1964s, I just didn't have any on-hand.

All in all, it was a blast. Thanks Lance. And for any smug readers out there who think they'd fare better in such a test.... maybe you would... but I think it's more likely you'd be surprised.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Most excellent thread gentlemen, provided fodder for me to consider even tho I didn't take part but by observation.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

This has been a great thread. Thank you Lance for all the great reviews. They have made me open up and try a few of the cigars that were in this taste test and I truely did enjoy them. Thank you Andrew for putting this together and making me realize that it is the TASTE that matters, not the band that it wears. and also the closing insight you gave, some of the best advice I've seen in a while.

Ron


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Club Stogie Message said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to moki again.


Thanks to you and Lance for giving us this great thread. It has been informative and interesting.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>So what does this all tell you? We're cerebral creatures; preconceived expectations do affect our opinions. Perhaps when someone hands you a cigar that's supposed to be great, you feel you should enjoy it (as Lance felt bad when he didn't like the aged Opus).<<

Moki:
I would add to your conclusion the opinions of others may affect an individual's opinions as well. For example, this BB is a great place to learn and get info from; many of us rely on it. The reviews that are posted also provides us with what to look for in a particular cigar; all of which are very helpful. Hell, one man's cremosa may be another man's 'must have; go to cigar'
I thank you and Lance for the thread and the effort, this has been very informative. And what I'm getting out of it is (among other things) that I should trust my own tastes, likes and dislikes; I should make use of 5 pack samplers before taking a plunge and buying a bundle or box.
Thanks again guys.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

donp said:


> Moki:
> I would add to your conclusion the opinions of others may affect an individual's opinions as well. For example, this BB is a great place to learn and get info from; many of us rely on it. The reviews that are posted also provides us with what to look for in a particular cigar; all of which are very helpful. Hell, one man's cremosa may be another man's 'must have; go to cigar'


Absolutely. People don't all like the same kind of food; it follows that people won't like the same kind of cigar either.



> I thank you and Lance for the thread and the effort, this has been very informative. And what I'm getting out of it is (among other things) that I should trust my own tastes, likes and dislikes; I should make use of 5 pack samplers before taking a plunge and buying a bundle or box.
> Thanks again guys.


This is certainly a good idea; I'd also suggest having a friend or acquaintance on one of these cigar boards send you a 5-er of unbanded cigars that they like from time to time, so you can give cigars a fair shot without bias.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Entertaining and educational Moki and Lance .. thank you both.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

moki said:


> ....And for any smug readers out there who think they'd fare better in such a test.... maybe you would... but I think it's more likely you'd be surprised.


Moki, I personally don't think there were too many smug readers out there. You should give yourself more credit. We weren't hooked on your thread because we were laughing at Lance's inability to correctly guess the origin and make of the smoke. The popularity of the thread was a reflection of your creativity in setting it up. By making it into a contest of Lance vs Cigars it gave us something to cheer for. The other factor was Lance's reviews. They were entertaining and well done. He really surprised me with his ability to distinguish so many flavors. His play by play added an addictive element to the thread.

You both deserve 2 thumbs up for a most excellent thread.  The only downside is now that we're addicted, what are we going to do? Cold turkey's a bitch!!! :r


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

moki said:


> As far as being as Lance being able to detect the taste of Nicaraguan tobacco, I'm unfortunately going to have to give him a failing grade.


I think he did quite well by getting 50% right on a blind test.


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Again, well done Sirs!

As anyone who has smoked more than a couple of cigars knows, This was a good reminder of how much taste is affected by mood and prior knowledge of a stick.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

PadronMe said:


> I think he did quite well by getting 50% right on a blind test.


There's no curve at Moki U!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kudos to Andrew and Lance!

This has been one of the most entertaining and illuminating threads I've read on any cigar forum. Well done, gentlemen. 

Wilkey


----------

